# Emergency Braking Lights Error



## 15F56S (Nov 5, 2014)

I posted this in the BMW forums I'll post this here too and see if anyone knows whats going on.

On my F56 when I code the following for blinking brake lights under hard braking, I get a lighting system malfunction on my nav screen. Is there a way to get rid of the error message?

Here is the code I used:

Changed emergency braking lights to flashing lights
BDC
3068>ESS_AKTIVIERBARER_AUSGANG = bremsclicht blinkend

TIA


----------

